# IVF or ICSI all you know



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi girls, 
now I am standing where I need to decide whether go for ICSI or IVF.
My clinic told me it is not a matter of quality of eggs but just sperm.
I have been reading info here and there and I also found some website where they say eggs are more hard to penetrate when they are older meaning from older women.
What are your thoughts and experience on that?
In a way I feel comforted with ICSI if they put the sperm inside the egg it seems to me it will work better.
I another way maybe natural ( ok almost natural) way is better.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Elle,

I think I'd go for IVF rather than ICSI.  I understand that ICSI  sounds better because if they're injecting the sperm your egg will definitely "hatch".  However it might not be the best sperm they use and that might prevent the egg developing any further.  My understanding is that the sperm work together to break into an egg and it's the first one through that fertilizes the egg so if there are a lot of sperm in the IVF dish there should be a high chance of them breaking into your egg.  I wonder if you want to increase your chances of an egg fertilizing and you're using a sperm donor to choose one that has already fathered babies, and the highest quality you can get.  I would hope that sperm donors are the best of the best anyway 

I'm not sure if this rambling is helpful, but best of luck whatever you decide  .

L


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

Isn't there a possibility to do half/half? I asked my doctor about IVF vs ICSI and he replied that since the donor sperm is of high quality, it'll be IVF. But the first cycle, they do fertilise a few with ICSI, just to see what works best.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks girls, you are right there is plenty of sperm in the dish so they should be able to do their job! I am not sure I can have half half mainly because now I have 4/6 good follicles so I believe will not have a big number of eggs! 
Sperm should be good motility got it from xytex and they gave us very good parameters!


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm having ICSI for my second cycle as last cycle only two out of five fertilized and one over fertilized.  ICSI will stop over fertilization so should give me a better shot.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I managed to get 10 eggs on my last cycle and clinic was supposed to do ICSI but embryologist did IVF. I lost them all and had 0% fertilisation !  I had thickened zonas...I would definitely go for ICSI. I also used the same DS from my successful round where I got my DD.
I'm going one last time in July and hoping I can manage to crank out some more eggs. 
Good luck to you    
xxA


----------

